# [URGENT] Need a Gaming laptop under INR 45,000



## Ankit Talukdar (Mar 24, 2013)

Please suggest a gaming laptop under Rs 45,000. Weight is not a factor. I did find the Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) tempting enough. But wanted to know if you guys have anything else in mind. I am not expecting it to run GTA V though when it does come out.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2013)

Can you increase your budget say for 5k more and I promise that you can play gta5 on it.
If you can so go for lenovo z500. Best in class gpu it has available at snapdeal for 49k.


----------



## Ankit Talukdar (Mar 24, 2013)

Ahhh...can't flex that much. Give me one below 45K. 



$hadow said:


> Can you increase your budget say for 5k more and I promise that you can play gta5 on it.
> If you can so go for lenovo z500. Best in class gpu it has available at snapdeal for 49k.



Are you talking about this though ? ---> Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-341235) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/Win8/ 2GB Graph)


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes man this is what I am talking about. 
Since you cannot increase your budget how about I suggest you a amd machine if you are willing to use one on less price with better gaming experience.


----------

